# a piece of Programmatic music written in 20th century?



## Emmnemms (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey  So i changed my essay topic, on the basis that i thought i was going to run out of time, and kept veering off subject, i will return to that one later on, but for now, i am just trying to get a passing grade 

So i am doing it on programmatic music, highlighting a piece of programmatic in each era. For the Baroque period i am using 4 seasons by Vivaldi, for the Classical Beethovens 6th, Romantic Era- Till Eusenspiegel by Strauss, and i Need a good piece to close the essay that was written int he modern/20th century... Ideas?

And I also have to do another report tonight on the history of a composer, I have already done it on Mozart, Brahms, Beethoven, and Billy Joel (I went through a tad obsession)... Another Interesting Composer anyone? Let me know asap since i have about 3 hours to finish both of these reports.

Thanks for the help and putting up with me 
Emm


----------



## Emmnemms (Nov 3, 2009)

Never mind on the programmatic piece, just doing it on Abrams pursuit that did last year and took to state. 

still could use ideas on composers.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Shostakovich?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Antonin Dvorak, a very humble life easily researched but fascinating in all his travels and the tradegy he endured.


----------



## symphonicrevolution (Oct 18, 2009)

Debussy's "Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun" ... ? Messian ("Quartet for the end of time")? Avro Part? Good luck!


----------

